# impossible d'envoyer des messages avec le logiciel mail



## raou (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
«Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »

J'arrive cependant bien à recevoir mes messages grâce à mail
Itou j'arrive bien à envoyer et recevoir des messages sur le site de 9 (webmail), mais au niveau pratique, c'est vraiment pas top.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
Et bien il semble que le Mac te donne la bonne piste
probl&#232;me d'authentification
Il faudrait verifier quels sont les crit&#232;res de reglages avanc&#233;s de Mail concernant le neuf
( smtp.neuf.fr)
mais ensuite l y a les reglages 
de port
de SSL
et de mode *d'authentification*
( il y en a differentes selon les smtp)

et par ailleurs ceci n'est valable QUE si le neuf est ton FAI
Sinon mettre les r&#233;glages du FAI


----------



## Goli (20 Novembre 2006)

raou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
> «Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
> Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »
> ...



Salut
Depuis qq jours, j'ai le même problème que toi, à ceci près que je suis sur club-internet. 
Le problème surgit uniquement en connexion ethernet ( pas de souci avec Airport ) et pour l'envoi des mails avec pièce jointe ! Ma configuration n'a pas changé : compte smtp toujours sur le port 110 et sans SSL. 
Détail intéressent : le Windaube avec Parallels subit le même sort !!


----------



## Dj Léna S. (20 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai la meme chose depuis quelques jours.... En webmail ca passe très bien par contre avec mail meme souci.... :mouais:


----------



## jjj (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que raou sauf que j'utilise un compte Gmail et que donc le message d'erreur est le suivant : 

Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.

L'adresse xxx@gmail.com de l'expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur


Je suis connecté en WiFi, j'utilise un Macbook et mon FAI est Neuf.
Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire et c'est très urgent.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2006)

@JJJ
les reglages gmail sont tr&#232;s sp&#233;cifiques et ind&#233;pendants du FAI ( pop et smtp sont ceux de gmail)
voir l&#224;
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2006)

raou a dit:


> Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »


j'ai demandé à un ami sur leneuf ( comme FAI) avec Mail
réglages smtp avancés
port 25
le reste vide ( pas cocher SSL , ni mettre d'authentification ni remplir les champs)


----------



## Dj Léna S. (21 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai demandé à un ami sur leneuf ( comme FAI) avec Mail
> réglages smtp avancés
> port 25
> le reste vide ( pas cocher SSL , ni mettre d'authentification ni remplir les champs)



Je viens de regarder je suis configurée comme ca... Tjrs pas possible


----------



## Mike Roméo (21 Novembre 2006)

Nous avons le m&#234;me prob &#224; l'&#233;cole o&#249; je bosse avec Oleane (orange). R&#233;ponse : on nous a pirat&#233; notre carnet d'adresse et donc on "envoie" trop de "merde" donc plainte des r&#233;ceptionistes et d&#233;connection de notre port de sortie par Oleane. On peut recevoir mais pour envoyer passer par webmail... pratique!!!


----------



## Mike Roméo (21 Novembre 2006)

raou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
> «Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
> Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »
> ...


Nous avons le m&#234;me prob &#224; l'&#233;cole o&#249; je bosse avec Oleane (orange). R&#233;ponse : on nous a pirat&#233; notre carnet d'adresse et donc on "envoie" trop de "merde" donc plainte des r&#233;ceptionistes et d&#233;connection de notre port de sortie par Oleane. On peut recevoir mais pour envoyer passer par webmail... pratique!!!


----------



## raou (21 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai demandé à un ami sur leneuf ( comme FAI) avec Mail
> réglages smtp avancés
> port 25
> le reste vide ( pas cocher SSL , ni mettre d'authentification ni remplir les champs)




Super ca marche !
Plus de probleme, mail fonctionne en émission et en réception


----------



## grafit (1 Décembre 2006)

raou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
> «Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
> Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »
> ...



Depuis mi novembre, impossible pour nous aussi d'envoyer des mails dépassant quelques lignes, ou avec une pièce jointe, depuis n'importe lequel de nos mac en réseau.
Et l'envoi d'un petit mail est treeeees leeeeeeeent !
tout le reste fonctionne normalement.
Après avoir tout testé sans résultat, configuration, modem, débit ADSL, etc, envoi depuis Mail ou Entourage en OS X, j'ai essayé un vieux OUTLOOK en systeme 9, comme ça, par hasard...
Et la, surprise, tout part sans problème, même des PJ de plusieurs mégas
Je suppose donc qu'ils ont changé quelque chose chez Neuf, qui empèche les progranmmes de messagerie sur OSX de marcher normalement


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2006)

leneuf a souvent des problemes de courrier

Passez par des solutions qui ne d&#233;pendent PAS de leur POP ou de leur SMTP

 gmail par exemple , qui reste , sur messagerie ( Mail, Entourage ou autre)  totalement ind&#233;pendant des r&#233;gles de webmail du  FAI


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...)
> Passez par des solutions qui ne d&#233;pendent PAS de leur POP ou de leur SMTP
> 
> gmail par exemple , qui reste , sur messagerie ( Mail, Entourage ou autre)  totalement ind&#233;pendant des r&#233;gles de webmail du  FAI


Tout &#224; fait. Et le jour o&#249; vous changez de FAI, vous n'avez pas &#224; modifier vos coordonn&#233;es sur les sites o&#249; vous les avez laiss&#233;.


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Janvier 2007)

Je relance le sujet car j'ai exactement le même probleme (une nlle fois) que les précédents. A savoir lorsque j'envoie un mail il ne se passe rien si ce n'est qu'il tente de se connecter en vain au serveur d'envoi. 

Pourtant je n'ai absolument pas touché ou modifié quoi que ce soit dans les paramètres. Tout semble correct mais rien à faire, en revanche aucun probleme pr la reception. J'utilise télé2. 

Un bug dans Mail ? Si quelkun a une idée, merci...

A+


----------



## dakar (5 Janvier 2007)

salut, je pense que c'est parce que depuis le 3 janvier, il faut indiquer port 587 et plus  port 25... Sur le site de Tele2, on demandait la semaine dernière de changer le port sous peine de ne plus pouvoir envoyer de mails..
ben, moi je l'ai fait, et j'ai reconfiguré mes deux comptes de Mail ; eh bien, oui, je peux envoyer des messages par Mail, ils arrivent bien . MAIS je ne peux plus en recevoir sur Mail !! Mail se marche plus à la réception. Il faut que j'aille sur le site de webMail.Tele2 pour lire mes mails...j'ai téléphoné pour demander quoi faire pour que Mail marche de nouveau avec eux, on me dit que tous les paramètres sont bons chez eux, DONC il faut ré-installer Mail...!! 

Or, j'avais installé la MAJ 10.4.8  juste deux jours avant d'indiquer  le port 587....Coïncidence ? 
-Question :  A votre connaissance, cela pourrait-il venir de cette MAJ ? Mail a été un peu modifié, je vois.  La MAJ a-t-elle changé quelque chose pour quelqu'un d'autre ?
-Re-Question: où trouver Mail nouvelle version pour le réinstaller éventuellement ? 
-Re-Re question: où trouve-t-on ce truc qui a l'air miraculeux, intitulé GMail ??
merci...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2007)

oula que de questions

forcer mail &#224; ne pas ouvrir les PJ 
, ca se fait par des  correctifs externes &#224;Mail , pas dans Mail ( dont le logiciel mentionn&#233; au dessus)

souci depuis la derniere maj
Alors l&#224; comme pour toutes les maj
1-faire une verification-r&#233;paration des autorisations avant et apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour

2- en cas de soucis avec une maj , il est parfois utile de repasser une couche
Il arrive parfois qu'une maj loupe un r&#233;glage ou un correctif et en la refaisant, sous sa forme combo ( combin&#233;e -combined) ca corrige ( pas toujours mais souvent)
Aller la chercher l&#224;
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

3- souci avec tele2
je ne connais pas les r&#233;glages tele2
Mais s'ils ont chang&#233; un port ou quelque chose il faut refaire les r&#233;glages de Mail en tenant compte de leurs infos

soit en corrigeant les r&#233;glages dans les preferences de comptes
soit 
en recommencant &#224; zero ( &#224; priori pas n&#233;cessaire) , juste les reglages ,

au pire envisager de refaire Mail &#224; fond ( pas du tout  n&#233;cessaire ,s on en est pas l&#224; , loin de l&#224;.)

*Faudrait voir ce que ca donne avec un webmail aux reglages 100&#37; ind&#233;pendants de tele2 , je te parie &#224; 90% que tout marcherait
( gmail par exemple)*


Pour la forme
r&#233;installe Mail?
Aucune raison 
si un jour cela s'avere n&#233;cessaire ( aucune raison &#224; priori)
Mail est sur le DVD et r&#233;installable seul , via pacifist ( shareware mais utilisable gratosse, il suffit d'attendre que la demande de licence s'en aille ( 30 secondes)

http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html


----------



## dakar (6 Janvier 2007)

Pascalformac, merci de ta réponse
J'ai vérifié mon autorisation pour Mail - et en effet il m'a fallu la redonner. Mais c'est tjours pareil, Mail ne récupère pas mes messages sur le serveur télé2. Il faut que j'aille dessus pour les trouver.

A ce sujet, je ne vois pas la différence avec :être obligé d'aller sur le serveur webmail.tele2 ; ou aller sur le serveur web.gmail. (que j'ai trouvé  et étudié). Si j'ai bien compris, web.gmail n'envoie pas non plus les messages sur Mail? on ne les trouve que sur ce serveur ?  Est-ce bien cela ? si oui, je peux donc rester sur télé2. 

J'ai  l'impression que la MAJ s'est bien faite, car quand j'ouvre Mail, mon Mac affiche une fenetre différente de celle d'avant, et on me dit de prendre connaissance des nouveautés.

Enfin, s'il me fallait réinstaller Mail, peux-tu vérifier sur ton DVD et me dire où est Mail... moi je ne le vois pas sur le mien,  il doit être DANS un dossier, mais lequel ?..
merci de ton aide...mon problème est entier, Mail ne récupère pas les messages, ou alors c'est télé2 qui ne les transmet pas , bien que j'aie bien configuré le compte..je vais les secouer un peu..


----------



## dakar (6 Janvier 2007)

Pawanmac,  peux-tu maintenant te servir de Mail avec télé2 ? nous avons le même problème tous les deux de réception de mails de la part de télé2 -mais j'avais mis le bon réseau...donc, soit il y a un bug sur Mail (et à vous lire tous, j'en ai bien l'impression...) soit c'est télé2 qui foire ou un autre serveur.
as-tu fait les réglages nouveaux ? est-ce que ca marche chez toi ?


----------



## greg2 (6 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec T&#233;l&#233;2... J'ai essay&#233; de configurer le serveur smtp.tele2.fr sur le port 587 mais rien n'y fait. Je ne parviens toujours pas en envoyer de message.


----------



## greg2 (6 Janvier 2007)

Je suis all&#233; sur le site de t&#233;l&#233;2. Il faut configurer le port 587 pour le smtp mais il faut activer l'authentification. Visiblement, il faut un mail chez t&#233;l&#233;2 car il faut mettre le login et le mot de passe de ce mail. N'ayant pas de mail chez tele2 (ou alors, je ne le sais pas), j'essaie de voir s'il y a une autre solution... mais je crois que je vais finir par en ouvrir un.


----------



## greg2 (6 Janvier 2007)

Bon, suite de l'épisode:
j'ai créé une adresse chez télé2 (qui ne me servira pas...) et j'utilise les identifiants fournis. Maintenant ça marche nickel.


----------



## dakar (6 Janvier 2007)

ben, ça alors ! je n'en reviens pas.
J'ai tout simplement annulé les deux comptes Pop que j'avais sur Mail, y compris celui de tele2.fr , et je les ai reconfigurés tous les deux :  pop.tele2.fr et pop.yahoo.fr.
Eh bien, croyez moi ou non, tous les deux marchent à présent.
J'ai récupéré tous les mails sur Mail, provenant des deux , et maintenant, pour voir, je vais essayer de m'en envoyer aussi  un sur chacun des comptes,  en passant par Mail, et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## dakar (6 Janvier 2007)

voui, ça marche aussi en passant par Mail, pour envoyer les messages, en me servant de chacun des comptes pour les transmettre (on a le choix). 
Le hic, c'est de  bien configurer  le compte  qui n'est PAS tele2.
 Car iL faut indiquer pour celui-là aussi, comme serveur d'envoi, smtp.tele2.fr ; puis réglage du serveur : 587 puis mot de passe de tele2.fr puis nom utilisateur donné par tele2 ; il n'y a que  pour le serveur de réception qu'il faut indiquer le nom du compte qui n'est pas tele2, avec son nom d'utilisateur et son mot de passe propre.
Ben !...   :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

la norme pour 95&#37; des comptes 
pop celui du webmail o&#249; on a son adresse
smtp celui du FAI ( avec les reglages particuliers &#224; chaque FAI)


les 5 % restant c'est genre gmail

dakar je pr&#233;cise 
l'avantage de gmail c'est que les r&#233;glages pop et smtp ne d&#233;pendent jamais du FAI ( 100% gmail et ses serveurs)
et donc si on change de connexion ou de FAI on continue  toujours &#224; gerer  ses mails de gmail dans Mail sans changer les r&#233;glages Mail


----------



## PadawanMac (6 Janvier 2007)

Dsl pour le retard. Je suis en train de relire vos posts et de faire mes r&#233;glages, mais je ne pas pas ou commencer !

J'utilise Mail pour l'envoi et la r&#233;ception de messages de chez yahoo.fr. Alors maintenant, je reconfigure mon compte dans Mail ou je vais sur le site de t&#233;l&#233;2.fr ???

J'ai pas tout suivi... !?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Dsl pour le retard. Je suis en train de relire vos posts et de faire mes réglages, mais je ne pas pas ou commencer !
> 
> J'utilise Mail pour l'envoi et la réception de messages de chez yahoo.fr. Alors maintenant, je reconfigure mon compte dans Mail ou je vais sur le site de télé2.fr ???
> 
> J'ai pas tout suivi... !?


minute là cher PadawanMac ici c'est encore autre chose
yahoo est un cas à part

il y a des fils qui en parlent

(recherche , notre chère membre _petitchaperonrouge_ a posté les réglages yahoo-Mail il n'y a pas si longtemps  )


----------



## PadawanMac (6 Janvier 2007)

Ca y'est c'est réglé. En fait, pour ceux qui ont une messagerie non tele2, il faut re-paramétrer le serveur d'envoi (SMTP). Ca comprend la modification de ce serveur d'envoi par celui qui correspond à votre propre messagerie, l'ajout du port 587 et le clic sur "authentification" en completant cette fois-ci avec le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe de tele2.

Enfin, pas trop tôt ! Merci à tous pour cette confrontation d'un probleme commun  

A+


----------



## dakar (7 Janvier 2007)

PascalformMac
OK compris l'avantage.
Merci du renseignement précis.


----------



## greg2 (7 Janvier 2007)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Ca y'est c'est réglé. En fait, pour ceux qui ont une messagerie non tele2, il faut re-paramétrer le serveur d'envoi (SMTP). Ca comprend la modification de ce serveur d'envoi par celui qui correspond à votre propre messagerie, l'ajout du port 587 et le clic sur "authentification" en completant cette fois-ci avec le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe de tele2.
> 
> Enfin, pas trop tôt ! Merci à tous pour cette confrontation d'un probleme commun
> 
> A+


Petite question, tu as mis ton login et mot de passe de mail télé2 ou celui de ta connexion adsl?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Ca y'est c'est r&#233;gl&#233;. En fait, pour ceux qui ont une messagerie non tele2, il faut re-param&#233;trer le serveur d'envoi (SMTP). Ca comprend la modification de ce serveur d'envoi par celui qui correspond &#224; votre propre messagerie, l'ajout du port 587 et le clic sur "authentification" en completant cette fois-ci avec le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe de tele2.
> 
> Enfin, pas trop t&#244;t ! Merci &#224; tous pour cette confrontation d'un probleme commun
> 
> A+


hmm attention &#224; ne pas confondre les choses
sous le vocable messagerie ( qui peut avoir plusieurs sens)

un courrier trait&#233; depuis l'ordinateur ( je ne parle pas ici des envois depuis l'interface en ligne) a besoiin 
- d'un logiciel de traitement du courrier , parfois nomm&#233; ... logiciel de messagerie
-d'une adresse  d'un service de courrier, parfois appel&#233; service de messagerie
-et d'un fournisseur d'acc&#232;s internet FAI

Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit 
pour la reception il faut mettre le POP de son service webmail correspondant &#224; l'adresse ( et le log de ce webmail l&#224

pour l'envoi  il faut r&#233;gler le SMTP , et  dans la plupart des cas, il  ce n'est *PAS* celui du webmail mais celui du fournisseur d'acc&#232;s, le FAI.

Evidemment si par hasard votre service webmail est celui d&#233;pendant de votre FAI c'est cet smtp, pur hasard.
Car rien n'oblige &#224; utiliser le webmail de son FAI.

( je dirai m&#234;me, ne mettez pas tous vos oeufs dans le m&#234;me panier !  R&#233;partissez vos billes en prenant une adresse dans  divers services en dehors de votre FAI, car il est rare que tous les services webmail soient en rade en m&#234;me temps)


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Janvier 2007)

greg2 a dit:


> Petite question, tu as mis ton login et mot de passe de mail télé2 ou celui de ta connexion adsl?
> Merci.



Il n'y a que la partie SMTP à réglé en fait. La partie réception (POP) ne change pas. 

Donc je conserve mon login et password dans la partie réception (POP) comme auparavant, puis dans la partie envoi (SMTP) j'inscris le serveur de mon hébergeur mail (yahoo mail) *ainsi que le login et le mot de passe, cette fois-ci du FAI*.


----------



## greg2 (7 Janvier 2007)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Il n'y a que la partie SMTP à réglé en fait. La partie réception (POP) ne change pas.
> 
> Donc je conserve mon login et password dans la partie réception (POP) comme auparavant, puis dans la partie envoi (SMTP) j'inscris le serveur de mon hébergeur mail (yahoo mail) *ainsi que le login et le mot de passe, cette fois-ci du FAI*.



Merci.
Je posais cette question car j'ai créé une boite chez télé2 pour avoir un login de mail à mettre dans l'authentification smtp. Si j'ai bien compris, le login du FAI (connexion internet et donc pas d'une boite mail) fonctionne aussi.


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Janvier 2007)

greg2 a dit:


> Je posais cette question car j'ai créé une boite chez télé2 pour avoir un login de mail à mettre dans l'authentification smtp. Si j'ai bien compris, le login du FAI (connexion internet et donc pas d'une boite mail) fonctionne aussi.



Dans l'authentification SMTP ce sont les login et password de ta connection internet de ton FAI qu'il faut entrer.


----------



## greg2 (8 Janvier 2007)

OK!
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

de rien 
mais je rappelle que tout ca est indiqué dans *l'aide Mail*   
extrait


> Votre fournisseur d'accès à Internet (FAI) ou la société où vous travaillez vous fournit un serveur SMTP pour l'utiliser avec votre compte. L'adresse du serveur est indiquée dans le champ Serveur d'envoi pour chacun de vos comptes. Un exemple d'adresse est "smtp.exemple.com".
> 
> Généralement, vous devez utiliser le serveur fourni par votre FAI car les autres serveurs de messagerie n'acceptent pas le courrier des personnes qui ne sont pas clientes ou dont les ordinateurs ne sont pas connectés au même segment de réseau. Demandez à votre FAI le nom du serveur SMTP.


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai, mais le passage par le forum a parfois le mérite d'être plus rapide et fructueux.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais le passage par le forum a parfois le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre plus rapide et fructueux.
> 
> A+


justement
un forum d'aide a pour objectif d'aider sur les points ambigus, pas clairs , les impasses etc
ce n'est pas une hotline gratosse corv&#233;able &#224; souhait  &#224; la moindre question.

Cela implique aussi un effort du demandeur: jouer le jeu communautaire.
Car sinon , si c'est  parfois ( pas toujours) plus rapide ( pour le demandeur) ca l'est moins pour les aidants b&#233;n&#233;voles


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> justement
> un forum d'aide a pour objectif d'aider sur les points ambigus, pas clairs , les impasses etc
> ce n'est pas une hotline gratosse corvéable à souhait  à la moindre question.


Eh bien, il faut croire que je n'étais pas le seul à trouver ce post utile vu les précédentes interventions des uns et des autres. Le probleme n'était pas aussi limpide pour tout le monde, ensuite ce lien a le mérite d'être à disposition sur le forum pour d'autres. Ca peut toujours être une aide complémentaire pour ceux qui pataugent.

Je ne suis pas pour le fait d'abuser du forum au moindre soucis, mais force est de reconnaitre que l'aide n'est pas toujours assez intuitive et explicite pour trouver une solution. A chacun d'analyser la pertinence de sa demande avant de poster.

A+


----------



## MDON (9 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> la norme pour 95% des comptes
> pop celui du webmail où on a son adresse
> smtp celui du FAI ( avec les reglages particuliers à chaque FAI)
> 
> ...





Salut, je prends le fil en route.

Moi aussi j'ai eu ce genre de problème car j'ai un portable et je voulais me connecter en bas débit à la minute, en secours d'un peu partout....
Or, si récuperer ses mails semble ok, en envoyer posait problème .... par le logiciel MAIL de Apple, sauf de passer par le webmail....en entrant l'attirail de codes etc....

Si j'ai bien compris il faut un SMTP du FAI.... 
Mais si on est chez des amis sans FAI ?

que faire?
et comment ?

lorsqu'on a un compte email qui n'est pas celui du FAI, l'envoi n'est il pas possible depuis MAIL ?

truc bizare : 
à force de bidouiller, j'avais un message en attente d'envoi, et, lorsque je changeais un truc inofensif dans ma conf email, le message partait, mais ensuite ça ne marchait plus ???

c'est pas assez clair tout ça pour moi...peux-tu m'éclairer?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2007)

MDON a dit:


> Mais si on est chez des amis sans FAI ?



si tu es chez des amis sans FAI , par défintion tu n'as pas de connexion internet !  

si néanmoins tu t'arranges pour te connecter via tes moyens 
( wifi , RTC à la minute)
l'envoi par mail dépendra du smtp de cette connexion là

sauf , et c'est un des avantages  de ce genre de service, quand on a une adresse email dont les réglages smtp ne dépendent jamais du FAI
( comme gmail)


----------



## NioubyNerd (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Je suis connecté en Wifi chez Neuf. J'ai accès à internet (et, comme vous le voyez, au site de MacGé) et je n'arrive pas à ENVOYER des mails sur MAIL. Or, j'arrive très bien à les recevoir.

J'ai configuré comme suit :
smtp.neuf.fr
SSL décoché
pas d'identifiant
port 25.

J'ai aussi essayé avec le port 587.

Rien n'y fait. je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi.

Qui veut/peut m'aider, s'il vous plaît ?

Bon dimanche, sous vos applaudissements.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

test pour verifier  le reglage wifi -ethernet -leneuf

brancher l'ordi en ethernet et voir si ca passe
et si c'est le cas
c'est un souci wifi à re-regler
 faudra basculer sur la section Macg réseau pour regler wifi leneuf
(sans moi , pas chez leneuf)


----------

